# Snow tyres pros/cons and on tarmac?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

When my tyres need changing thinking I may benefit from snow tyres on the van.

What at the pros/cons of snow tyres? Do they simply grip better in snow?

What are they like on the road as most of the driving will be normal tarmac roads?

Cheers


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Cheers.
I have just changed my (very) old regular motorhome tyres for almost new 'winter' tyres. Courtesy of another MHF member.

The new 'winter' tyres roll much quieter and just as comfortable as the old ones.

Ray.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> When my tyres need changing thinking I may benefit from snow tyres on the van.
> 
> What at the pros/cons of snow tyres? Do they simply grip better in snow?
> 
> ...


We have four vehicles fitted with snow tyres from Dec through to Easter.

2 x Toyota Hilux 4x4 and 2 Fiestas.

All carry chains but these have never been used.

None have had to put chains on

The snowtyre is a super bit of kit

Our coaches also have snowtyres but because of their weight sometimes need chains.

http://www.michelin.co.uk/michelinuk/en/car-4x4-van/tyres-cold-weather/20061124113838.html

It can be cheaper if you buy the tyres in Alpine areas.

When my MH needs new tyres I will fit at least M&S


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Try a Search, lots of information and opinions on Winter Tyres. Quite a lot of which I have contributed to.

Trev

Posts Here


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Wupert said:


> Our coaches also have snowtyres but because of their weight sometimes need chains.


Wupert, I have snow chains for sale Here if you need an extra set for your coaches!

David


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

b16duv said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > Our coaches also have snowtyres but because of their weight sometimes need chains.
> ...


Hi David

We hire in the coaches but I'll pass the info on

Thanks for offer

Wups


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Tried searching but haven't found a simple answer...

Do snow tyres work as well as summer tyres on dry tarmac?

(e.g. do they last and grip as well? If so, then why aren't snow tyres standard? If not, then what % decrease is expected? Or do I need to consider anotehr set of rims - one for summer use, one for winter?)


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Tried searching but haven't found a simple answer...
> 
> Do snow tyres work as well as summer tyres on dry tarmac?
> 
> (e.g. do they last and grip as well? If so, then why aren't snow tyres standard? If not, then what % decrease is expected? Or do I need to consider anotehr set of rims - one for summer use, one for winter?)


In my experience they do.

However we like the whole of Alpine Europe have two sets of wheels per vehicle.

A safe bet is to buy tyres which have a M&S (Mud & Snow) logo on them plus a snowflake.

I must add IMO M&S tyres would be a bonus even on a UK based M/H

We have not noticed any increase in wear or problems on UK roads

From memory in Austria and Bavaria snow-tyres on vehicles over 3.5 T are compulsory from Nov to March.

I'm sorry I cant be exact but all of my legal bumpff is in Austria and I'm in the UK at the moment


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I changed my Michelin X Camper tyres on my new Rapido because I use the van when we go skiing.They had only done 1000 miles. I fitted Continental Vanco 2 Winter 225/16/116. I cannot recommend these enough. What a difference. No road noise, excellent grip in the wet especially on grass. Can be used all year as camper tyres are summer tyres and are really not suitable for cold weather looking at the specs. Camper tyres give a hard ride even with the correct pressure. I run mine 50/55 but could use 47/50 psi as recommended for my weight from Continental.

As far as safety the tyre road tests give 25% better braking and better aquaplaning. They are classed as M & S tyre but have the Snowflake on which you must have if you are over 3.5 tonne and intend to go to Austria.

They are not classed as winter tyres without the snowflake. I do not have chaines but bought Auto Socks. Not needed to use them yet.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Tried searching but haven't found a simple answer...
> 
> Do snow tyres work as well as summer tyres on dry tarmac?
> 
> (e.g. do they last and grip as well? If so, then why aren't snow tyres standard? If not, then what % decrease is expected? Or do I need to consider anotehr set of rims - one for summer use, one for winter?)


They dont fit them in the UK mainly because they dont keep a stock available

They may be increased availability in Scotland


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Grip*



ActiveCampers said:


> Tried searching but haven't found a simple answer...
> 
> Do snow tyres work as well as summer tyres on dry tarmac?
> 
> (e.g. do they last and grip as well? If so, then why aren't snow tyres standard? If not, then what % decrease is expected? Or do I need to consider anotehr set of rims - one for summer use, one for winter?)


The simple answer, I have already replied to in other posts. Hence why I suggested you do a search.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Cherekee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I changed my Michelin X Camper tyres on my new Rapido because I use the van when we go skiing.They had only done 1000 miles. I fitted Continental Vanco 2 Winter 225/16/116. I cannot recommend these enough. What a difference. No road noise, excellent grip in the wet especially on grass. Can be used all year as camper tyres are summer tyres and are really not suitable for cold weather looking at the specs. Camper tyres give a hard ride even with the correct pressure. I run mine 50/55 but could use 47/50 psi as recommended for my weight from Continental.
> 
> ...


Snap 

Wups


----------



## mr_thinkit (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a Fiat Ducato 160 Chasis Motorhome with front wheel drive and we are going for a weeks skiing between Christmas and New Year. I am considering Snow Tyres, and just wondered if I need 2 or 4 tyres.

Also the tyres are 255/75 16 (116R) and I am having a problem finding snow tyres of this size.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

mr_thinkit said:


> I have a Fiat Ducato 160 Chasis Motorhome with front wheel drive and we are going for a weeks skiing between Christmas and New Year. I am considering Snow Tyres, and just wondered if I need 2 or 4 tyres.
> 
> Also the tyres are 255/75 16 (116R) and I am having a problem finding snow tyres of this size.


You need 4 or you may find the back-end passing you when you brake.

I'm not 100% sure but I think its a legal requirement to have 4


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

mr_thinkit said:


> I have a Fiat Ducato 160 Chasis Motorhome with front wheel drive and we are going for a weeks skiing between Christmas and New Year. I am considering Snow Tyres, and just wondered if I need 2 or 4 tyres.
> 
> Also the tyres are 255/75 16 (116R) and I am having a problem finding snow tyres of this size.


You need 4 or you may find the back-end passing you when you brake.

I'm not 100% sure but it may be a legal requirement to have 4

http://www.michelin.co.uk/michelinu...ather-tyres-wheels-winter/20070319171413.html

Wups


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Another link ref legal situation with winter tyres

http://www.etyres.co.uk/winter-tyres-law#austria


----------



## mr_thinkit (Nov 10, 2009)

OK guys, thanks for the pointers here - and yes I get the message 2 tyres a no no, 4 tyres good/legal.

Much appreciated.


----------

